# TBG Northern Zone Shoot @ Bent Bow Farms; May 19



## Jake Allen (Apr 26, 2012)

It's that time of year again...hard to believe this will be the 7th year of the Northern Zone Shoot at the Coots Farm! 
This date worked out so well last year we are hoping to avoid conflicts again this year with the same weekend.

May 19 shoot Date
May 12, Set up date (targets and course)

Here are a lot of the details: (these are Joe Coots' words from last year; ain't no way to improve on perfection)

30 (or more) Target Course, $10 shoot fee, family of 3 or more $25, kids 12 and under shoot free, shoot as many times as you want but first round counts for score.
The course will be an informal competition based loosely on the clubs shoot rules/classes, with “braggin rights” going to the winner of each class.
Ask anyone who's been to one of these, you will have a good time and just about guarantee your face and sides will hurt from all the smiles and laughter.
We will be cooking a great lunch to share together supplemented by any covered dish donation you care to bring. Considering what folks have brought to share, the food alone is worth the trip.
As we have in previous years, lunch is paid for by your donations, but if you can’t afford to pay, you are welcome to eat as our guests. All proceeds go to TBG. 
We start at safe shooting light and announce the winners around 3pm, but many arrive early to sit and drink coffee or stay late to watch the sun set with tales of past hunts and dreams of future ones.
Sunday we do a fun shoot as we pull the targets.

Ask anyone who's been to the past 6 how much fun they've had and I'm sure you'll find the time to make it up here.
Each shoot has been better than the last so we are looking forward to this one being even better.

If you have a spare light bow to loan for the day and a couple of arrows you don't mind losing, we always have someone who "just came to watch." 
As everyone reading this knows, if we can get a bow in their hand we'll have another convert to our cause. We should have a couple anyway but we will probably need more.

We will have a trading blanket area: bring any trad archery items that you want to trade/sell or donate to someone who might need them. 
Make sure you clearly mark whatever you bring with name, telephone #, $ price, or trade options. 
While I have never seen a trading blanket go wrong, we can assume no responsibility for your gear.

*Now for some new, and exciting news for TBG:*
Tomi, (aka TNGIRL), has been in contact with Mark Bagget of Twin Oaks, and has been able to arrange for TBG to be able
to purchase a full set, (20), of McKenzie Targets after these targets are only shot for one competition of the 2012 IBO Traditional World Championship.
Our club is able to purchase these targets for approximately 25 cents on the dollar, but that still means quite a few dollars.
So, we will be offering 8, or 10 of our old targets thru a silent auction at this shoot. We will pull the card on the targets at 3pm sharp, and
High bidder will be able to take the target with them. This will be a good start to collecting funds needed to get our new set of targets.


The address of Bent Bow Farms is 949 Liberty Church Road, Ranger, GA 30734. 
General directions are:

-75N to Exit 293

-Turn Right off Exit 293 which will put you on 411N

-Take 411N for approximately 15 miles to Fairmount, continue on 411N through Fairmount for approximately 7 miles to Ranger.

-As you come into Ranger you'll see a brick post office on your left, turn left at the road just past that, Liberty Church Road.

-Continue on Liberty Church Road for approximately 1 mile. We are the log cabin with the green tin roof on your right, there will be signs posted.

Mapquest takes you further North on Liberty Church than where our house sits but it will take you the same way I have explained.


Feel free to post questions here, private message, email or call Joe, Gene or Jeff. 

Check out this thread for some great pics from Miss Tomi and others2010 Northern Zone Shoot Pictures
(insert thread here)

Bring a chair, bug spray, thermocell and or tick spray. It is springtime in North Georgia. 

The Coots Family is sure looking forward to seeing everyone again. Ya'll come now, ya hear?


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 26, 2012)

Classes:

Men’s:
Recurve
Longbow
(any arrow shaft material)

Women’s:
Recurve
Longbow
(any arrow shaft material)

Senior’s: (age 60 up)
Men
Women
(any arrow shaft material)

Primitive:
Men
Women
(Wood or Cane arrows only)

Youth (ages 12 to 15)
Boy’s and Girls (one class for both)

Cubs (to 11)
Boy’s and Girls (one class for both)

Shoot Fees
$10.00
Family Pricing: 25.00 (3 or more)
12 and under shoot for Free!

Equipment:
Recurve, Longbow, Selfbow
No Compound, or Crossbows (Yes, we are biased )
Field Tips only - No Broadheads, Blunts or Judos


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 26, 2012)

Set up day, (May 12 this year), is alot of fun,
and rewarding. JC has been good with encouraging
creativity, and soliciting suggestions for target sets
and shooting stake placements from those helping
with the course.
I highly recommend the experience. 
Of course, an afternoon walk thru the completed course, bows
in hand, is suggested to check for safety, and to fine tune the shots. 
If you come, make sure to bring a bow,
plus an arrow or two!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 26, 2012)

Will try to be there on the 12th to help set up...


----------



## youngtrad (Apr 26, 2012)

is anyone allowed to come


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 26, 2012)

You gotta shoot traditional equipment........no wheelies allowed. Otherwise, WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## youngtrad (Apr 26, 2012)

well both my bows are trads one hybrid take down longbow one take down recurve both gene sanders customs but i would like to help set up and if so do whatever i can to help


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 27, 2012)

youngtrad said:


> well both my bows are trads one hybrid take down longbow one take down recurve both gene sanders customs but i would like to help set up and if so do whatever i can to help



We will be proud to have you,at the shoot and set up.
 Set up is a fun day. We will get started 8:30 ish, and likely be done before lunch. 
Joe and Kim usally have something for us to eat for lunch, then it is time to shoot thru the course and chack the stakes and such. Good times.


----------



## Stickbow (May 6, 2012)

Can't wait! I have been looking forward to this and will do everything I can to make it out. Always a great time for all!


----------



## Lorren68 (May 6, 2012)

I plan on attending again this year.   I have been waiting all year on this shoot.


----------



## John V. (May 10, 2012)

I plan to be there this Saturday to help with set-up.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (May 11, 2012)

Really appreciate all ya'll coming to help set up tomorrow. We've got a bunch of irons in the fire here (and haying time) and it sure makes this whole event a lot more enjoyable when we have so many great folks pitching in. 

Don't everybody bring one, but we can always use a bag of ice during set up. If one person wants to bring a gas weed-eater that would help too (mine's in the shop). I'd also suggest bug spray as the woods are thick this year. We'll have some sammich stuff for lunch for all those setting up.

As Jeff said, part of the allure of setup is "creative target placement" . We welcome you to come out and take charge of a target set you would like to see...and then we'll have to test them out when we are done, all for the sole sake of being responsible of course.  

We are looking forward to seeing all of our friends and extended archery family next weekend at the shoot proper. Should be another wonderful time of "fellowship and flinging." If ya'll have never made it to one, you need to come at least once....home you make this one.

JC and Clan Coots


----------



## dutchman (May 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that came out last Saturday to help with the set-up. Your work was much appreciated! Gonna be a fine shoot this coming Saturday with some great target presentations. Bring plenty of arrows!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 14, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Thanks to everyone that came out last Saturday to help with the set-up. Your work was much appreciated! Gonna be a fine shoot this coming Saturday with some great target presentations. Bring plenty of arrows!



Yep;
32 targets for your arrow flinging pleasure. 
Elk at a long way to a gobbling turkey head on at not a long way. I am proud of the course and am sure it will be alot of fun to shoot.

Many thanks fro help getting ready and setting targets to John V, Chris, Todd and Michelle, Tomi, Gene and the Coots family for allowing the use of thier beautiful land. 

Targets ready to go home with someome via a Silent auction;
Crouching Mountain Lion, Bedded Deer, Big Walking Bear, Ram, Wolverine, Baboon, Whitetail Deer, and on the side, various body parts.

All ya'll come please; it is going to be fun! Pretty much daylight, till about dark...

Directions or questions, please ask away.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 16, 2012)

Working late this evening getting many of those little, but have to have things ready for this Saturday.
Looking forward to seeing everybody.
The prediction is for soe good weather!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 18, 2012)

I am sure you will be ready Gordie!

Big question will I be ready?
Targets set and course ready - yes
Sign up forms, score sheets, score cards, plenty of those cool little pencils  - yes
Lunch: JC and Clan Coots and all of the folks bring good vittles are taking care of that - going to be good!
Used targets ready to be set up for sale: Panther, 2 bears, Goat, bedded deer, baboon, wolverine, bits and pieces: check

Raffle tickets - check Did I forget to mention the raffle we have set up to help restock and outfit the Youth Trailers, and to help pay for the
 new set of 20 McKenzie targets we will be getting in July? 

Up for consideration

1: a Striper Fishing Trip, or a Hog Hunt, or a Predator Hunt (winners choice) Fun with Jerry Russell

2: A Brand new made to order 1 piece Flatwoods Bow, by world famous Bowyer Billy Hudson

3: A Bowfishing trip or a 1 night Alligator Hunt, again with Jerry Russell

4: Fishing for Large Catfish on Lake Oconee with famous guide, and good guy Dennis Rice

5: Jug and Hook fishing trip for many catfish on Lake Oconee with another famous person and 
good guy, Roger Boykin. Roger will even include a fit to eat shore lunch in the trip.

We are going to give away all of these trip at the Banquet in August.
Pleanty more details at the shoot.

More for tomorrow: Have a bunch of fun.  

I really am looking forward to getting started in the morning!


----------



## whossbows (May 18, 2012)

sounds like a goodin in the making


----------



## Jake Allen (May 18, 2012)

whossbows said:


> sounds like a goodin in the making



I hope so.

And, the plan is, for Tomi and I will to make it to her house sometime late Saturday evening,
sleep a few hours, and make Crossville Sunday am in time to 
get a good parking spot at the OF shoot. 
2 days, 2 states, 2 shoots!


----------



## dpoole (May 18, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> I hope so.
> 
> And, the plan is, for Tomi and I will to make it to her house sometime late Saturday evening,
> sleep a few hours, and make Crossville Sunday am in time to
> ...



yall havin way to much fun


----------



## TNGIRL (May 18, 2012)

whewww weee!!!! I promise am tired just reading all that!!! But we will have a BLAST!!!!  whossbows, we'll be bringing raffle tickets to Crossville to....don't have to be present to win! Cool beans, course you're about to go with Jerry on a cool hog hunt aren't ya!!!we'll need pics and story!!!
Donnie, hope one day you can come play up here with us!!!!!You have a standing invite.....
I believe we're gonna have good weather this weekend!!can't wait to see ya'll!!!!


----------



## pine nut (May 18, 2012)

Been holding my breath about when it was going to happen...Sold some cages to another vet as we finally got together last weekend.  Guess when they have to come and get 'em?  Tomorrow!  Got the call today.  I had told her I would accomodate whenever she could come.  My bad !  Hope yall have a great time and we're sorry to miss seeing everyone.


----------



## rapid fire (May 18, 2012)

Well, I haven't been paying attention at all.  Just saw this and the wife is working tomorrow.  No way I'm bringing 2 year old twins and a 5 year old.  Yall have fun.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 19, 2012)

I am headed to Ranger and help get things set up.
Going to be a pretty day!
See ya'll soon.

Safe travels Brother Gene
I know you are proud. May God bless you all today.


----------



## RogerB (May 19, 2012)

dutchman said:


> By the time y'all get going good, I will be in route to Raleigh for my son's wedding...y'all have fun!



I believe I would have a talk with my son (as if he had a choice) about planning a wedding on a shoot weekend. Oh yea, there is a shoot almost every week end.


----------



## tjay53 (May 19, 2012)

Joe and Kim,
We enjoyed the shoot.
Thanks for doing this each year.
Tony and Myrna


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 19, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who set up, cooked, planned, hosted and helped out. I had a great time today! That is the most I have shot in one day in a LONG time.


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2012)

I had th pleasure of making the trip up and back with Skunk Hound (David), Chris Horsman, and Doug Bell. I also had the pleasure of shooting with some great folks and eating some delicious food. What a day!!!!

Thanks to all who made it happen and to the Coots for their wonderful hospitality!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (May 19, 2012)

I had a great time today. Thanks for putting this shoot on. I'm already looking forward to coming back next year.


----------



## chenryiv (May 20, 2012)

Still sitting here in Pittsburg,PA. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## frankwright (May 20, 2012)

I really enjoyed the "Northern Zone Shoot and Mountain Goat Arrow Retrieval Challenge"

Good to see everyone and it looked like a good turnout. Food was great as it always is and I thank the Coots Family for their hospitality and to those that worked on the set up and logistics.


----------



## Stickbow (May 20, 2012)

Had a great time yesterday at Bent Bow Farms. Thanks to Jeff and the Coots family. My son and I had an excellent time meeting new people, socializing, and getting out and shooting again. Food was excellent also! Great job! Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## Skunkhound (May 20, 2012)

What a great day! My shoulder is burning from shooting so much, my belly is bloated from eating so much great food, and I haven't laughed that much in a long time.
 Thanks to everyone involved in making this happen.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 21, 2012)

I had a great time too.  Thanks Kim and Joe for hosting and thanks to everyone else for putting this shoot on.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 21, 2012)

tjay53 said:


> Joe and Kim,
> We enjoyed the shoot.
> Thanks for doing this each year.
> Tony and Myrna



Always to to see you and Miss Myrna. Thanks for coming.



2wheelfoster said:


> Thank you to everyone who set up, cooked, planned, hosted and helped out. I had a great time today! That is the most I have shot in one day in a LONG time.


Awesome Robert! Glad you made it.



Al33 said:


> I had th pleasure of making the trip up and back with Skunk Hound (David), Chris Horsman, and Doug Bell. I also had the pleasure of shooting with some great folks and eating some delicious food. What a day!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all who made it happen and to the Coots for their wonderful hospitality!!!







ngabowhunter said:


> I had a great time today. Thanks for putting this shoot on. I'm already looking forward to coming back next year.



Me too. This shoot was my introduction, 4 short years ago,  into this wonderful past time and the folks who do it.



chenryiv said:


> Still sitting here in Pittsburg,PA. Wish I could have been there.



The course you helped set up was enjoyed by lots of folks.
Thank you.



frankwright said:


> I really enjoyed the "Northern Zone Shoot and Mountain Goat Arrow Retrieval Challenge"
> 
> Good to see everyone and it looked like a good turnout. Food was great as it always is and I thank the Coots Family for their hospitality and to those that worked on the set up and logistics.



That is a fine name! 



Stickbow said:


> Had a great time yesterday at Bent Bow Farms. Thanks to Jeff and the Coots family. My son and I had an excellent time meeting new people, socializing, and getting out and shooting again. Food was excellent also! Great job! Already looking forward to next year.



Good to see you and your son back shooting with us all!



Skunkhound said:


> What a great day! My shoulder is burning from shooting so much, my belly is bloated from eating so much great food, and I haven't laughed that much in a long time.
> Thanks to everyone involved in making this happen.



I know that feeling. This shoot, 2009, I shot from 8 am until about dark on Saturday, then went back Sunday morning for more. 



TIMBERGHOST said:


> I had a great time too.  Thanks Kim and Joe for hosting and thanks to everyone else for putting this shoot on.



You rock Donnie Kinard. 
Thanks for making the loooong drive from Northeast Tenn. 

What a great day. Thanks to JC and the Coots clan for sure.
To Tomi for all the help. To everyone who came to shoot, eat,
have a good time and support TBG.

Thanks too to all who bought targets, and raffle tickets.

I would do it all again tomorrow if we could.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 21, 2012)

Had such a great time...thank you Jeff for bringing me along with ya!!!!
I have a new camera (thanks Jeff!!!!) but new settings now mean my pics have to be resized to post.......and I hate doing that!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2012)

A few pic's from Skunk Hounds phone:

Gotta explain the first one.

ngabowhunter (Ronnie) was on his game Saturday with his shooting and he made a perfect sot on this hog, one of many perfect shots. Skunk Hound (David) followed and put his arrow right next to Ronnie's. That put the pressure on the rest of us but Necedah (Dave) who shot next was up to the task and put his arrow with the other two. We all knew there was a photo op in the making and we all wanted everyone to be in it with six arrows all touching. Then it was my turn and I was fortunate enough to get mine in there with the others. Chris Horsman was up next but he had already shown us he could be easily jinxed  but we were rootin' for him. His arrow hit high right and after the hit he said; "I told ya so!". That left Doug Bell shooting last with his primitive bow and he also hit a bit right and low. We all had a great laugh of it and without a doubt our most memorable target on the course. BTW, if you ever want to mess with Chris on a 3D course just make note of it when has not missed a target after making several good shots.

I could not have had more fun shooting with these guys and look forward to the day we can so it again!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (May 21, 2012)

My son and I had a great time!!!!!!!!  Thank you to all who worked so hard to make this happen.  We enjoyed shooting with and meeting new friends as well as my old buddies (AL, Dave, Doug).  here is one on Al if you want to mess with him at a shoot just tell him "DONT CHOKE"


----------



## pine nut (May 21, 2012)

Al33 said:


> A few pic's from Skunk Hounds phone:
> 
> Gotta explain the first one.
> 
> ...



As one trained in anatony I'd venture to say that Chris was going for the deadly and rapidly fatal kidney buster shot and Doug Bell likes the liver shot!  LOL!  looks like yall had great fun, and that's what it is all about!  Wish I coulda been there!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 21, 2012)

or have pine nut tell you...."Tomi you have a perfect round going, you haven't missed a target yet!!!" I garunteeeeee I'll miss then next 3.....and I did just that!!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> here is one on Al if you want to mess with him at a shoot just tell him "DONT CHOKE"



Actually I distinctly recall you saying; "Watch for that limb Al."

I ended up getting one of the targets TBG put up for bids and got a bargain in the process. I bought the 3 pawed bear with no ears. He needed some small repairs so I got to it today with some glue, gap filling foam, and paint. Skunk Hound and I shot the sucker this evening.


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> or have pine nut tell you...."Tomi you have a perfect round going, you haven't missed a target yet!!!" I garunteeeeee I'll miss then next 3.....and I did just that!!!!



 Well, let me tell you ............. nah, maybe Chris will tell you.


----------



## pine nut (May 21, 2012)

Good job on that bear Al!  Tomi I am really sorry I messed you up!  It was meant as a sincere compliment! ... Still it is nice to know these little secret things that bother someone.  LOL I really did mean it as a compliment.  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 21, 2012)

Al, that bear looks GREAT!!!!!
Pinenut.....that's ok...just funning with ya. A person has to develop the ability to "block out" all the other noises, movements and distractions when they shoot. I do alright at times, other times whew hoo!!!!
here's some of my pics, maybe they'll load now....got help from the son and from Al....thanks Al!!!!!
I know Al posted one up of his group from David's cell phone....but in mine David doesn't look like he's having a gallbladder attack like he does in his!!!LOL!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 21, 2012)

here's some more.....


----------



## Al33 (May 21, 2012)

Ms Tomi, those photo's are GREAT!!!!!!!!

I saved most of them for my own files. Now if I could only put names with everyone of those faces. Thanks girl!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Actually I distinctly recall you saying; "Watch for that limb Al."
> 
> I ended up getting one of the targets TBG put up for bids and got a bargain in the process. I bought the 3 pawed bear with no ears. He needed some small repairs so I got to it today with some glue, gap filling foam, and paint. Skunk Hound and I shot the sucker this evening.



Good job Al! 
That target has alot of arrow stopping life left, and you have returned it to being a cool looking target.
What a great addition to your yard in Scarietta.
I am glad you got that deal.

I reckon it is a good time to go the Campfire and start a rumor of a bear signting on Bells Ferry Rd, close to I-75.


----------



## Blueridge (May 22, 2012)

Al, would you be getting ready for Bear season????


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 22, 2012)

Ms Tomi, let me tell ya they`s a tuff bunch to hang with. I hadn`t missed a target `til the one eye fat man pointed it out, an` then it was all over. Now I`ve seen the picture of the archery pirate "reckoning up" I know what happened to my score. Creative accounting, hu Al.
Joking aside, I`ve got to hang out and shoot with a bunch of folk this last year that I truly feel honored to call friend. When you figure this shoot last year was my families intro to the whole mess of them. Awesome people and awesome shoots. Thank you all.


----------



## John V. (May 22, 2012)

Al and Tomi, thanks for posting the pictures.  I've come to rely on Tomi for her photographic record of these events and really enjoy seeing th pictures.

Also wanted to say thanks again to Joe and Kim Coots for their gracious hospitality.


----------

